# Grimsby Lads.



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Guy's.
Anyone out there sail with, or know my old mate's from 1970, Andy Foskett, Ken Langley, Ricky Scott, Glenn Gough, Glenn Hamilton, Kevin Finch, Colin Atkinson? We all started Gravesend together but eventually lost track of each other.


----------



## Broady (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi I know a Colin Atkinson and I asked a collegue at work about the dates and it might be him,if it is then he went on the railways and is a train driver now like myself


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Bit late for me but reminded me of a nice guy I sailed with from Grimsby late fifties on Cunard cargo ship, maybe Alsatia. His name was Albert Hall and I recall his sister worked on Grimsby telephone exchange at that time. I remember he came to visit me at staines one time. Are you still around Albert ?
Stuart (George) Henderson


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

*Acko*



kaybee said:


> Hi Guy's.
> Anyone out there sail with, or know my old mate's from 1970, Andy Foskett, Ken Langley, Ricky Scott, Glenn Gough, Glenn Hamilton, Kevin Finch, Colin Atkinson? We all started Gravesend together but eventually lost track of each other.


Hi Broady.
Thanks for replying to my message. Sorry I haven't replyed sooner but I haven't checked my threads lately. Anyway, it could be the same Colin 'cos i heard somwhere that he went on the trains. If you you want to log on to <http://www.allatsea.cx/welcome2.html,>then click onto schools then Gravesend then you will see the photos I have posted. Colin, of course, is on there. If it's not the same Colin, I'm sure you will enjoy the site anyway.

All the best.

Kev.


----------

